# I stop him from picking his scab?



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

Achilles keeps picking at his scab and partially re opening his cut is there a way to stop this? He re opened it a few times by jumping off of the couch too but not too bad and I clean it off with peroxide which is basically what the vet did and I can't afford to keep taking him back there, what should I do so this thing can heal already???


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You could try a makeshift cone or bib to keep him from picking at it. I know with kids, to get them to stop sucking their thumbs people will put pepper or tabasco sauce on the finger but I don't know what would be good for birds.


----------



## flyboy (Nov 22, 2011)

what I'd do is take gauze and place it there and with cloth


----------



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

What's gauze?


----------



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

Is there something that I can put on it that might make it heal quicker?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Neosporin? A cayenne (sp?) pepper paste (made with water) has antibacterial properties and can help with healing. But there's really nothing that's going to make it heal faster. We don't even have that for people yet! 


> What's gauze?


Gauze is what you would use to wrap up a wound.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Older threads indicated that this is a cut on the belly, correct? A collar or cone around his neck is probably the best way to stop him from picking at it, although he won't like it. The problem with gauze or any other kind of bandage is that the bird will pick at the bandage, and it can be dangerous if he ingests it or creates long dangling strings.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

What about vet wrap?

also, what about making a cayenne pepper paste and keeping it on there? i wonder if he would mess with it after that.


----------



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

Yea I didn't think of any of that and yea it's on his belly I just want it to heal and be done with so I can stop worrying about it


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> what about making a cayenne pepper paste and keeping it on there? i wonder if he would mess with it after that.


The taste of chile peppers doesn't bother birds, and strings of dried hot peppers are sold as parrot treats. The strangeness of having pepper paste on his belly might put him off, but he can't actually taste the hotness of the peppers.


----------

